# Need Recommendations For A Few Products....



## YoshiMyMaltese (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi All,

I Will be getting my first Maltese in August so at the moment i'm spending hours upon hours researching the breed and everything i'll need for my new maltese.

Can you please help me by recommending your best of each -

Brush

Comb

Shampoo

Conditioner

Detangling spray

Dry Food

Wet Food


As much info on the above would be greatly appreciated. Thank you. Looking forward to getting to know you all a little better over the next few months....


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Brush - Madan is the best for the price. I also like Chris Christensen. 

Comb - There are several types but the main one you need is a face comb. Madan also makes a decent one of these, but my favorite is the Chris Christensen Butter Comb. 

Shampoo and Conditioner would depend on the coat. I use all different types. For my show coats now I am using Chris Christensen Spectrum 10. 

I have all manner of detangling sprays and I don't know that I have a favorite, but to continue the Chris Christensen theme one of the good ones is Ice on Ice. 

I do not feed Dry food, nor Wet food, but instead a soft roll of something called Red Barn (similar to Natural Balance logs). There are tons of great recommendations for food here on the forum though. I am sure you will get lots of advice from others on this one. 

Congratulations on your new baby and welcome to SM. :Welcome 2:


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

I also feed my Maltese Red Barn, which I believe used to require ordering but I found it at Tractor Supply; 2 lb roll for $5.


----------



## YoshiMyMaltese (Jun 10, 2012)

CloudClan said:


> Brush - Madan is the best for the price. I also like Chris Christensen.
> 
> Comb - There are several types but the main one you need is a face comb. Madan also makes a decent one of these, but my favorite is the Chris Christensen Butter Comb.
> 
> ...


Thanks and thank you for your replies.... your input is much appreciated. 

I have now purchased the Pink 22mm Madan Pin Brush (Wasn't sure what colour to get - hope I chose right?) and the CC spectrum 10 Shampoo & Conditioner.

I think i'm going to go with the Ice on Ice spray too. What CC Butter Comb or Madan comb is recommended? I noticed there were a few different ones. 

I'm still going through the foods...so much conflicting info when it comes to the best foods - it really is quite confusing!


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

I've just had my maltese for two and a half months, so I haven't discovered that many products yet that I would recommend. But here's some input 


Detangling spray: I use Pet Head strawberry and yogurt detangling spray on her. I love how it smells! But I'm not sure if it really detangles, it does not work on tough mats. However, Kinky Curly Knott Today works wonders on tangles/mats! She has some really bad ones near the back of her legs, and this was the only thing that made them go away; it just practically melts them away.

Dry Food: Before I got my maltese I did a lot of research on foods and I found a couple of ones that were greatly recommended, but my Cici was very picky with food! The only food she liked was California Natural (and I think that's a great choice, it doesn't have any byproducts). However, due to an ear infection she had since before we got her, we momentarily switched her to a hypoalergenic diet.
I think you should look into the brand Fromm, I haven't tried feeding it to Cici but I've read great things about it and I like how it's all natural and not from a great big company. After she gets better i'm going to try giving her that.

You could check out this website I thought was helpful. It breaks down the ingredients in each brand of food, and gives a review up to 6 stars.
Dog Food Reviews - Main Index - Powered by ReviewPost

Wet Food: Cici's tummy couldn't handle wet food so she only eats dry food or home made food once in a while . 


Congrats on your new fur baby!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Welcome! I use:

Brush - Pink Madan

Comb - Pink Madan (I'm not in love with it)

Shampoo - Espree Tea Tree Oil (love it)

Conditioner - Nature's Miracle Unscented (LOVE it!)

Detangling spray -N/A since she's clipped

Dry Food - Fromm Salmon Tunalini

Wet Food -None


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

hello! and Welcome!! August will be here in no time, but I bet the time is going to go so slow for you!!!! Can't wait till you get your new pup!! :aktion033:


I also use a Madan brush

and a Chris Christensen Butter comb - I have one for their faces and a larger one for the body


I'm using Pure Paws Oatmeal shampoo and conditioner

My kids are all in puppy cuts, so no detangler is needed :thumbsup:

I make Dr. Harveys every four days (that's what they get for dinner)

and I free feed Natural Balance Potato and Duck small breed kibble.


----------



## YoshiMyMaltese (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks for your replies - I will check out all the products mentioned.

I do have the Fromm high on my list right now because from what i've read so far it sounds a great food! I think this one will probably be my first purchase when it comes to dry food. 




The A Team, August feels like forever away - Counting down the weeks...I can't wait to get him!


----------



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

This is certainly a very interesting, helpful thread. Thank you!

I, too, am looking for some recommendations on a things for our furbabies. I'll probably be switching to Chris Christenen's Spectrum 10 soon and I'm really considering switching to Fromm but I'm on the fence about it because some of our 'kids' are very picky.

I like the grain-free food and Salmon recipe because it's said to help their coats but the protein content of the Grain-Free Salmon Tunalini is 28%. Is that still okay? Also, I'm thinking of combining Casey and Casper's food. Right now they are on Blue Buffalo Freedom Small Breed and Puppy. Do think I can feed both of them this? If not, does anyone have any recommendation?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## nicolen412 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi SM-ers, 

I too am getting a maltese in August, but I'll be getting it down here in Australia. We don't really have alot of the goods you mentioned! I was just wondering whether a normal pet comb will be good enough and whether anyone had a sort of "home made" recipe I could feed my pup I guess!


----------



## YoshiMyMaltese (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks for all your replies...I've noted down what you all recommend. Between searching the forums and what you have suggested here is what i've purchased so far....

Madan 22mm Pin Brush In Pink
CC Buttercomb #006
CC Buttercomb #000 
Tail Comb
Collyrium Fresh for Fresh Eyes 
Spa Lavish Facial Scrub 
Chris Christensen Spectrum 10 Shampoo
Chris Christensen Spectrum 10 Conditioner
Clear 1/4 Medium Hair Bands. 

Rascal Dog Litter Tray 
Dog Crate
Stainless Steel Crate Water Bowl 
Puppy Crate Water Bottle.
Dog Bed 
Fleece Blanket 
Puppy Pads 
Poop Bags 
Water Bottle (with tray attached for outside use)
2 Stainless Steel Food/Water Bowls
Play Pen 

Safety Pet Nail Clippers 
Quick Blood Stopper Styptic Powder 
Thornit The Original Ear Powder 
Dental Kit

Maltese Book

You don't realise how much they actually need until you start searching! :huh: I really want to get everything in now before he arrives.

Items i've still got to purchase...

Food
Harness
Toys
Detangling spray
Whitening Shampoo

Is there anything else you can think of that i've missed off so far?

Thanks again for all your input... i'm so glad I found this site it's been absolutely brilliant for so much information!


----------



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

Someone seems to have gone on a shopping spree. :HistericalSmiley: But it's great that you're preparing for your fluff before you even get him. I'm sure you'll be such a great mommy. :aktion033:


----------



## YoshiMyMaltese (Jun 10, 2012)

Kaiser said:


> Someone seems to have gone on a shopping spree. :HistericalSmiley:


You think? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

You forgot Toothbrush and toothpaste  CET or enzymatic are both great brands.


----------



## YoshiMyMaltese (Jun 10, 2012)

I have the toothbrush in with the dental kit... but not the toothpaste. I'll go check out your recommendations now :thumbsup: Thank you.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

You've been busy with all your shopping and nesting preparations. What about a car seat and safety harness for the car? I got my Lookout Car Seat from GW Little at the recommendation of many on this forum and my fluff loves it.


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Wow your list sounds great! And like the other Poster mentioned, what about a car seat , I love the pink lookout car seat from GW Little, the pleather one, I think it's adorable. 
Oh and you'll be needing some nail clippers, unless you plan to take your fur baby for some nail trimmings .


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Oops I just noticed you already have the nail clippers my bad!


----------



## YoshiMyMaltese (Jun 10, 2012)

Sorry I haven't replied sooner....

Thanks for all your replies.


I ended up buying a pet seat belt and a carrier for when he's in the car :thumbsup: 

Adding onto the above list - I ended up buying all the items "I have still got to purchase" plus another crate (for the bedroom because it was a nightmare carrying the one from downstairs up every night) and I also bought a large pet food storage container.


In the end he cost me a small fortune :faint:........but he's definitely worth every bit of it! :wub2: He's settling in great and i'm loving every minute with him!


----------

